# western conventional jeep help!!!



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello,
I've been going crazy trying to find bracketry to put a western conventional snow plow on my 1994 wrangler. I got the plow really cheap, and I think I now know why. I have the mount that came with it which I was told came off of an S-10.
I've had 2 fabricators look at everything. One said he didn't have the time it would require and the other guy wanted $800.00 to fab it up..........way more than I paid for everything!
If I could at least find the bottom bracketry that bolts to the frame, I think I could cut apart the top part where the pump mounts and get it mounted.
Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## kstt (Dec 11, 2003)

I had the same problem when I tried to change over from a CJ to a '93 YJ. No one would touch it - "it'll cost more than its worth". Finally got together with a friend that had a welder. Collected some scrap metal and fabbed it up ourselves. You want something done, and done right.........do it yourself.


----------



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

That's what I'm afraid of....I'm not a welder and the one's who are are expensive....at least around here they are.


----------



## Yotetalker (Oct 16, 2009)

As soon as I get my setup made I'll let you know what you will need it doesnt look that hard to build...Where abouts you live in IN I may be close enough I could help you out


----------



## Wallys87 (Oct 15, 2009)

I had the same problem till I found this guy on ebay that sells the mounts for the yj. The only thing I have to fab up is the cross piece where the actual plow pins to. I'm doing this with a western suburbanite so the pump and light setup is all in one unit that quick disconnects. Give this guy a call he is very knowledgable and will know what will work with what. has a big place here in Pennsylvania. From what your describing it looks like this is all you need like I did. Call him and confirm what you need. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...8&viewitem=&sspagename=rvi:1:1&category=63688


----------



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Yotetalker,
I'm in Spencer, 15 miles west of Bloomington. Where are you located?


----------



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Wallys87,
I'll give him a call.
I looked everywhere I could think of on ebay....missed a place I guess!


----------



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

Wallys87,
i just clicked on the link you provided and I have already contacted this place. They didn't have anything for the older western. Thank you for your time though!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

joezeppii;826256 said:


> Hello,
> I've been going crazy trying to find bracketry to put a western conventional snow plow on my 1994 wrangler. I got the plow really cheap, and I think I now know why. I have the mount that came with it which I was told came off of an S-10.
> I've had 2 fabricators look at everything. One said he didn't have the time it would require and the other guy wanted $800.00 to fab it up..........way more than I paid for everything!
> If I could at least find the bottom bracketry that bolts to the frame, I think I could cut apart the top part where the pump mounts and get it mounted.
> Thanks in advance for any insight.


Check the cost of the few conventional units left available from the manufacturer. Meyer wants almost $1200 for a new conventional set up, so your $800 fabricator is pretty fair if he is providing all the materials

Particularly for that unit, that model Jeep does not have a lot of options for mounts, for example Boss NEVER made a unit for it. Limited easily assessable attachment points, the springs/spring mount locations and steering components interfere. Check the Meyer\western site for install sheets, that will give you a concept of mounting points. Western made a uni-mount for that era wrangler at one time.

The fact that you paid less then the cost of a mount is a moot point. The value of things is not dependent on your expectation of cost.


----------



## Yotetalker (Oct 16, 2009)

I live an hour an half north of Indy, in town called Peru.. Last year I had mine hooked up by useing a mount from a ford Bronco 76 model just had to drop to brackets down from the frame to the lower main rail on the plow it was easy to do but I also use this Jeep for off roading so I' building a setup that will bolt on easy an take off easy....I'll keep up on it this weekend an see if I can get you some pics...


----------



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

I should have my Jeep back today from the fabricator. I'll try to post some pics of his work.


----------



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

Here it is......


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Are there any diagonal supports or reinforcing so the tower does not bend forward when the plow is raised underload? Don't see any from the pics.....


----------



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

No it doesn't.....but the original mounting diagram from western didn't show anything like that either. We just tried to duplicate what we saw in the diagram. I hope it will be alright.
It seems pretty solid to me.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

The old style mount did have a diagonal brace if I remember correctly. I used to have one. It went from the back of the frame down to the rear bolts where the bumper mounts. Just something to keep an eye on....and simple to fab. Actually I think the brace was bolted to the tower and back to the frame, so you could drill a few holes and two pieces of flat stock bent to the correct angles. Test it out by lifting the blade a few inches and stand on the blade...jump up and down. You'll see it flex. Your lights will be doing the same thing all night.


----------



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tip.....
I'll let my fab guy know and go from there.
Thanks again


----------

